# Pregunta sobre flip flop con CD4013



## psm2n3055 (Sep 30, 2010)

Buenas gente.. queria consultar a ver quien puede responderme..

resulta que arme un circuito de una llave oscilante.. con el integrado cd4013

hasta aqui.. perfecto.. el circuito del que hablo es este..







ahora bien.. yo en vez de conectarle un led. quiero conectarle tambien un relay por medio de un transitor npn 2n3904... 


al darle un nivel alto el relay se activa y al darle otro el relay se desactiva.. pero el led.. no prende.. sacando el transitor anda perfecto otra vez..


como tengo que conectarlo para que el led siga funcionando normalmente..???? alguien sabe?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

Prueba esto...................


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2010)

Hombre, con 2k2 no me extraña que no se vea nada el led, pon 220 Ohm
Edito, si pones el diodo b-e del transistor en paralelo con el led no funcionará; el led tiene 1,5V y el diodo 0,6V


----------



## psm2n3055 (Sep 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias muy interesantes las sugerencias--- aqui les adjunto como tengo conectado yo mi 4013

lo que no entiendo.. no entra en mi logica.. es porque si desconecto la base del transistor,,, el led enciende con un pulso positivo y se apaga con otro pulso positivo.. 

pero al conectar la base del transistor.. al haber un pulso positivo.. el relay se abre y queda abierto y al haber otro pulso positivo el relay se cierra y queda cerrado..  esto funciona perefecto.. es lo que necesito.. pero no logro entender porque el led no funciona..


en fin ya probe el circuito que me pasaste lubeck y funciona perfecto  muchas gracias... 


pero para no dejar esto sin entenderlo.. alguien me puede explicar? si se puede hacer lo que estoy haciendo.. es decir esta bien conectado?

Scooter no entendi la explicacion .. b-e podrias serme un poco mas claro? y darme un porque?? gracias


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> el led enciende con un pulso positivo y se apaga con otro pulso positivo..


asi funcionan los flip flops y como asi lo tienes configurado esa es la función que va a realizar , para entenderlo un poco mas reviza su ficha tecnica (datasheet) en su tabla de verdad...
si el led no funciona es porque el flipflop(FF) entrega una cierta cantidad de corriente digamos 100mA(reviza la ficha técnica de los estándar de los Circuitos integrados (CI) TTL y CMOS) y tu pones un rele que consume 200mA entonces se la chupa toda(sin albur) y ya no es suficiente para el led que ademas le estas dejando muy poca corriente con la resistencia de 2.2k que como te menciono el compañero scooter debería ser mas o menos de 220ohm para que tenga suficiente corriente...
a ver si no te empelote y estoy bien


----------



## psm2n3055 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pues.. paso a comentarte .. el led si prende.. pero no queda prendido .. mientras q*UE* el relay queda activado.. al darle otro puslo positivo el relay se desactiva.. 


osea.. si yo bajo la resistensia del led.. seguramente voy a obtener mas o menos brillo.. 

lo que no me queda claro.. es porque.. el led enciende.. y se apaga.. y el transistor queda abierto y luego con otro pulso pasa lo mismo.. el led enciende y se apaga y el transistor queda cerrado-


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> y el transistor queda abierto y luego con otro pulso pasa lo mismo.. el led enciende y se apaga y el transistor queda cerrado-



como hiciste el calulo de la resistencia a la base del transitor? imagino que no esta cortando y saturando correctamente...



> si yo bajo la resistensia del led.. seguramente voy a obtener mas o menos brillo..


si...

pero lo correcto es que sepas con que corriente trabaja, normalmente son de 10 a 20 mA si haces los calculos con la ley de ohm te da mas o menos una resistencia de 220 o 330ohm mas o menos... no de 2.2k


----------



## psm2n3055 (Sep 30, 2010)

pruebo y te digo....

 muchas gracias.. por la respuesta.. 

me podes facilitar la formula?

osea como la usas?

porque yo tenia una resistensia de 460 ohms


----------



## psm2n3055 (Oct 1, 2010)

en fin pude hacer lo que queria.. 

lo que hice fue poner en serie.. el led.. a la base del transistor..  y enciende y se apaga tanto el led como el relay.. era tan simple como eso lo que queria.. lo que pasa es que me parece que di tantas vueltas q*UE* me confundi yo mismo...

y  puse una resistensia de 470 omhs


----------



## lubeck (Oct 1, 2010)

> lo que hice fue poner en serie.. el led.. a la base del transistor.. y enciende y se apaga tanto el led como el relay.. era tan simple como eso lo que queria.. lo que pasa es que me parece que di tantas vueltas q me confundi yo mismo...



si funciona y es lo que querías...

Enhorabuena....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Oct 2, 2010)

gracias otra alternativa mas


----------



## djprz (Dic 14, 2010)

hola estuve practicando con los circuitos q han puesto y ninguno me funciona, puede ser q suceda x no usar el transistor 2n3904? yo estuve usando el bc548....algien q ma ayude....


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola.

Las entradas del otro FF (R,S,Clk) no usadas deben ir a tierra, (Q y Q) quedan libres.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: debe funcionar con cualquier transistor NPN de uso general.


----------



## djprz (Dic 14, 2010)

bueno de acuerdo al circuito q pusiste arriba en negro, me podrias señalar los cambios q me acabas de decir en un dibujo nuevo... gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que usar la hoja de datos del cd4013, para saber cuales son los terminales de entrada, de alimentación, salida.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davo81 (May 22, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tienes que usar la hoja de datos del cd4013, para saber cuales son los terminales de entrada, de alimentación, salida.
> 
> ...



hola buenas noches implemente el circuito y no cambia de estado, retire el condensador de 4,7 y mejoro pero aun sigue inestable en Q hay falsas salidas ..


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2013)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

 


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Prueba el circuito con una batería de 9V


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 24, 2013)

Disculpen que reflote un tema, pero no quiero hacer una consulta nueva aunque he buscado una solución a mi problema y no la he encontrado.
Tengo armado un circuito con un 4013 y funciona de maravilla, pero no se porque siempre al darle energía al circuito, este se activa, me explico, si tengo un led conectado a la patilla 1 del 4013, al enchufar el circuito, el led se prende.
Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola.

Coloca un condensador de 0.01 uF ó 0.1 uF, entre los terminales 14 y 7.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, hice la prueba y aun pasa lo que comente anteriormente, tendré que revisar completamente el circuito y ademas ver la forma de subirlo aca.
Saludos


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 25, 2013)

Este es un circuito que se activa al recibir una señal de RF emitida desde un control remoto, lo que hace es enviar un pulso desde el HT12D hacia un transistor 2n222, y la salida de este envía un pulso hacia el 4013 para dejar a Q en 1, desde Q, aparece otro 2n222, que envía un pulso a un temporizador con el 555, el cual entrega energía al rele durante el tiempo que el 4013 este en ON, al enviarle otra señal desde el control, el 4013 pasa a OFF y el temporizador comienza su etapa hasta apagar el rele.
El circuito funciona bastante bien, el único inconveniente que tengo es lo que comente antes, al dar corriente al circuito, el led indicador de que el 4013 esta en ON y el led indicador del 555 más el rele, se activan.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2013)

Amigo debes conectar el pin reset a GND con una resistencia de 10K y del mismo pin un condensador de 100nF, a VDD, con ello se logra un autoreset.


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 25, 2013)

No tengo como agregarle al diagrama el condensador entre las patillas 7 y 14 ya que como aparece el 4013 en el pcbwizard, no aparecen estas patillas, pero hagan la idea de que esta, jeje.



Ya algo hice espero se note ahí agregue el condensador lo más cercano al 4013, más no podía hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola. 

Como ya te han dicho.
Prueba esto.



Chao.
aficionado.


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 25, 2013)

Muy agradecido por la sugerencia, la verdad es que no era así como tenia armado el reset, por eso de seguro no me funciono, ahora probare con la solución. Te pasaste. Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 21, 2014)

Buenas tardes, no quise abrir otro hilo, por eso ubico aqui mi pregunta.

Alguien probó diferentes versiones del CD4013?

Armé hace poco el circuito on/off (diagrama adjunto), el cual funciona bien, pero sólo utilizando el IC con la nomenclatura CD4013*BP*, he probado con otros IC, por ejemplo CD4013BE ( el que más abunda por ésta zona), HTF4013BE y CD4013BCN, ninguno de ellos funciona correctamente, es decir no cambia de estado con el pulsador. En cambio el que termina en "BP" funciona bien, incluso hice la prueba con dos, de diferente fabricante (Phillips y el otro no recuerdo en éste momento)

Alguien tendrá alguna idea de el "porqué" sucede eso?

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Abr 21, 2014)

El esquema no muestra conexion de la tension de alimentacion para el flip flop...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 22, 2014)

Hola, el condensador C7 es extremadamente grande, por lo tanto la señal de entrada carece de flancos definidos, y el resultado puede ser cualquier cosa. Prueba C7 con un valor prox. a 100nF.


----------



## Pablo LB (Abr 22, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> El esquema no muestra conexion de la tension de alimentacion para el flip flop...



Pues no, la imagen del circuito la tomé desde Multisim, en ese programa, funciona así, y como he mencionado, en la realidad SI funciona el circuito, tal cual se muestra en el esquema, desde luego, el circuito es alimentado, pero sólo funciona con la nomenclatura que termina en BP (CD4013BP)



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, el condensador C7 es extremadamente grande, por lo tanto la señal de entrada carece de flancos definidos, y el resultado puede ser cualquier cosa. Prueba C7 con un valor prox. a 100nF.



Esto me parece razonable, en un principio tuve la misma sospecha, sin embargo al hacer las pruebas, el resultado fué el mismo (probé desde 1nF hasta 10uF), sólo funciona con la nomenclatura "BP", ya probé hasta nueve 4013's entre todas las nomenclaturas que pude conseguir, y sólo funciona con los "BP", incluso agregué el "reset" y es la misma historia.

En fin, a seguir "probando"!


----------

